# Tools of the trade



## Weeddog (Jun 22, 2006)

Here is a link with some good prices on ph and tds meters.
http://www.sunstoneherbals.com/testers_ph_tds_etc.htm


----------



## rockydog (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks i was just lookin to buy one of those, is here a specific model you recommend?


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 23, 2006)

any of those would be just fine.  after 2 years, i wore out a hanna 3n1 combo. so the last time i ordered 2 of the cheap ph1 meters (one for a spare) and am getting great service out of it.   i did notice they have a really good price on the combo also.  i still use my combo for tds.


----------



## ROOR (Sep 27, 2006)

are these tds/ec meters only for hydro?


----------

